# [CLOSED] Sacrifice your Sonas [3/3]



## Raever (Apr 19, 2021)

Alright lovely members of FA/FAF, here's the deal. I'm holding a Raffle (of sorts). The name of the game is simple, you put your character reference below - and I get an art piece including them (paid for, of course) including my character. It will all be SFW so no NSFW art will be done for this, but it will be costly (my budget for each SYS piece will be around $100.00 - $450.00) and in exchange I'll essentially have free range with your character (avoiding any hard no's you have; example, if your character always wears a certain outfit, or doesn't smoke, etc please put that below or near your reference!). By participating you agree to the following:

*1.* You acknowledge that by posting your ref here, you're sacrificing your character to my (SFW!) art whims
*2.* You acknowledge that my choices will be randomized, and limited to three slots (for now...)
*3.* You acknowledge that the art may or may not include full characters (ex. Faline might just be a plushie in the background)
*4.* You acknowledge that, as it's meant to be a surprise (hence the title) you will not get WIP's, and will be tagged with the finished product
*5.* You agree to credit the artist and any character(s) involved in the piece if you upload it anywhere (I will of course, credit the artist when I tag you)

*Examples of gift art I've gotten for people:* 

Full Illustration Simple BG
Full Illustration Detailed BG
Half Illustration Simple BG
Half Illustration Simple BG
Full Illustration Detailed BG
The wait time will be unknown. I might get something as soon as a ref is posted, I might wait three months - but the general time frame for all slots to get their tagged art is 3 - 6 months after all slots are closed (if not sooner). It all depends on time, inspiration, and of course, whether or not an artist (or group of artists) I have in mind will be available at that time. Please do not expect anything, but do get excited. You never know what you mind find in your notifications later ~

*Extra notes **(last edited - 4/23/2021)**:*

Obviously, if you're blocked by me...you won't be picked (as you won't be visible). My apologies.
I feel this goes without saying, but if you are banned your raffle is null and void.
This IS gift art, so you won't have to pay for anything. In case that wasn't clear already.
I will be using this website in order to make the rolls and leave screenshots of the roll when made.
Ref sheets aren't needed, but are useful. If you have other art you'd like to use - go for it. 
The "Sona" part of the title is for show; it can be a character, a concept, if you own it and want to submit it - go for it!
I can't go off of "only" text as some artists do not allow that, but I can work with text + example images.
Characters _do not have to be Furries_, I welcome monsters and humans and all sorts.
I love Dnd so I'm not against things like Tieflings n' such either ~
Not everyone will be chosen, as there is only three slots (atm), but I might do something like this again in the future if people like it ~
That being said, I am counting submissions here as future possibilities as well unless revoked by their owners.
I'll wait until *6/11/2021* and then start closing and sifting through the references left here for slots.
If you have further questions feel free to send me a message on here or on FA. Whichever works, really.

Thank you for reading and good luck. <3





Spoiler: Raffle Numbers (in order of official posts, not questions):



_Feel free to continue posting, raffle #'s available until 6/11/2021.
I'm just using this to keep track of submissions._

1. Chomby
2. Faustus
3. Yakamaru
4. Marius
5. Damian
6. Blue Firemark
7. Borophagus
8. Stray Cat Terry
9. Skittles
10. JuniperW
11. Spoonful-of-jam
12. Whimsycal
13. Pomorek
14. Bllst
15. TR273
16. Kuroserama
17. FayeBunny






Raever said:


> *Update:* Three Artists have been chosen, and have agreed to work on the project. There is this much time until the Raffle closes.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2021)

Woah! Well I'd love for my character to be in any kind of sfw piece with yours! I have no limits as far as anything sfw. 

That's a high budget. If I was picked I would want to contribute some money into it. $60 or more if I make more. 

Anyway, I love your character and I'll be crossing my fingers! lol Thank you for wanting to do this and I congratulate any person picked in advance. 

Here's my character:


----------



## Faustus (Apr 20, 2021)

I *think* I understand the rules  it seems very generous of you, but hey! I'm up for anything that gives me free art and still supports an artist!

Here's a character ref for my current favourite, Camille:








						Camille the Poodle Moth by Doktor_Zeus
					

A character I've been working on for the last few days. I've always been an insect fan - I don't think they get enough ai ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



No big no-nos here, I don't think, if it's SFW stuff.
If it makes a difference, she's gender-fluid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)

This is a lovely idea for sure.


----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)

Chomby said:


> That's a high budget. If I was picked I would want to contribute some money into it. $60 or more if I make more.



Thanks for your interest Chomby. <3
Unfortunately I'll have to decline your offer to chip in. It wouldn't be a raffle (or a gift) in that case.
Besides, it's called "sacrifice" for a reason. If you chipped in, I'd have to ruin the surprise and give updates. 



Faustus said:


> I *think* I understand the rules  it seems very generous of you, but hey! I'm up for anything that gives me free art and still supports an artist!



Thanks for the details Faust!
If you have questions you're welcome to ask, I'd be more than happy to clarify ~



Yakamaru said:


> This is a lovely idea for sure.



I'm glad you like it. Was this post a way of saying you'd like to be included? 
I wouldn't want to exclude you by accident if you did want to, but I'd need to be told via a char ref or a "I want in" versus a comment. Albeit a very kind one.


----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)

I went ahead and updated the description a bit in hopes that it helped clear things up, as well as included some extra examples for you guys. 
I'll wait until 6/11/2021 and then start closing and sifting through the references left here for slots. If you have further questions feel free to send me a message on here or on FA. Whichever works, really.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2021)

Raever said:


> Thanks for your interest Chomby. <3
> Unfortunately I'll have to decline your offer to chip in. It wouldn't be a raffle (or a gift) in that case.
> Besides, it's called "sacrifice" for a reason. If you chipped in, I'd have to ruin the surprise and give updates.



Ahh yeah. That makes sense. ^^'


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'm glad you like it. Was this post a way of saying you'd like to be included?
> I wouldn't want to exclude you by accident if you did want to, but I'd need to be told via a char ref or a "I want in" versus a comment. Albeit a very kind one.


Yeah, it's a fun way of gifting art. Never thought about it being done this way.

If you don't mind I have no issues tossing up some refs on here. 








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Don't really have any issues as I don't have to worry about it being NSFW.


----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, it's a fun way of gifting art. Never thought about it being done this way.
> 
> If you don't mind I have no issues tossing up some refs on here.
> 
> ...



Yeah ~ I don't think I'd be comfortable doing this sort of thing with NSFW in mind. It'd feel way less friendly. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)

Raever said:


> Yeah ~ I don't think I'd be comfortable doing this sort of thing with NSFW in mind. It'd feel way less friendly. XD


Haha, yeah. Besides.. I like surprises.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 20, 2021)

It's been a long time since I entered a raffle.
I appreciate the opportunity to enter.




(Ref was done by Andrea Boscolo DA & Twitter)
The only hard noes would be no pants, no shoes, and no hats unless it's for a costume or uniform.
Feel free to stylize him any way you like.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey again Raever! It’s Fal! (Can you tell I haven’t used this account in ages? )
I gave in and figured I might as well just drop myself in here ^^ 
Here’s my ref again for your convenience


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey, um, quick question, can I enter a feral character? Or at least a character with a much more animal-like body shape.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm willing to pitch in some of my characters as potential options ^^
The few rules being, that none of them would be nsfw, no smoking or anything. There's a few details in the fa page you can find for each character, but if you have further questions feel free to ask!

<https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/bluefiremarkii/>
And if you need me to pick 1 or 2 specifically to lower the amount to choose from, i can do that if you need
And


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't have a full ref, but you can do as you please. No rules. Anything goes.

see here for more character details, (NSFW): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41559782/


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

I never tend to regret me not making any viable ref sheets, but this time... Dang! I regret not doing it! >n<

You said sacrifice, but to me, it sounds like a fun opportunity! Anyways, since I don't have any viable reference sheet stuff, and also since it already seems to have many candidates for this--I'll pass.

It's always amazing to have multiple characters(especially different sonas of different people) in one art, no matter the form(actual character, doll, as a photo, etc).
It somehow makes me excited to know it's happening, despite I'm not counting myself into this! OwO

Good luck with the stuff!


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Hey, um, quick question, can I enter a feral character? Or at least a character with a much more animal-like body shape.



Any type of character can be entered. 


Stray Cat Terry said:


> I never tend to regret me not making any viable ref sheets, but this time... Dang! I regret not doing it! >n<
> 
> You said sacrifice, but to me, it sounds like a fun opportunity! Anyways, since I don't have any viable reference sheet stuff, and also since it already seems to have many candidates for this--I'll pass.
> 
> ...



There's never too many candidates!

(In fact, I'm worried over having too few lol)

If you don't have a ref sheet a piece of art you have (if any) can suffice. If you have none, I am willing to go off of a detailed description with example imagery.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

Raever said:


> There's never too many candidates!
> 
> (In fact, I'm worried over having too few lol)
> 
> If you don't have a ref sheet a piece of art you have (if any) can suffice. If you have none, I am willing to go off of a detailed description with example imagery.



Ooh, meowies! OwO

I'm so glad you're proactive(better term?) towards my intentions UwU









						Artwork Gallery for StrayCat-Terry -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hello! StrayCatTerry here! . . . I can understand: English/한글/漢語(繁/簡). . I'm also into: Deusch/日本語/Latin. . . I'm an Asian, a  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Okie! Now this is my folder of my sona arts! Please turn on the M-filters for your optical protection..! >w<~ 

Most stuffs are covered in descriptions on those arts overall. But if I have to be more specific:


Spoiler



• Terry is an undercover assassin (aka. hitkitty!)

• The outfit with tank top hood and being mostly(if not completely) bottomless is the assassin outfit--never intended to be seen with that on. If the art shall feature Terry with that outfit, it means business secrets' spoiled, or something like that XP

• Terry doesn't have a fixed fur pattern, but it's mostly plain white for the sake of 'clean' look of the arts. However, both eye colors are fixed to green, always.

• The scar-like/whiskers-like patterns (or the eye underline on other version) on Terry's face is a facepaint, not a natural fur pattern. And this facepaint is *only* used on assassin version.

• When not as the assassin version, Terry can wear A) whatever feels comfortable and/or has less interruption on free movement; or B) heavily covered ones (long sleeves/pants, coats, etc) Other than that, Terry *must* wear glasses. Designs won't matter.
Plus, the aforementioned 'facepaint' *must not* be applied here. This is the 'civilian disguise', so it shouldn't look too obviously similar to the assassin version, of course.

• Human hair part is optional--you may set the head 'classic' at will (aka. Default furry head without human hair).

• In case you plan to put human hair on Terry, the hair is not too long, and not too short--the lower edge touches the shoulder slightly if not tied. However, sideburns are(/looks) longer, if not at the same length as other downward hairs.
When you're planning to tie it up, low/medium ponytail will do! UwU (Ignore this one if you prefer the 'classic' head design)

• Whiskers and 'antennas' are there because of my art style. Depending on the artist's style, this can be skipped or changed.

• Terry's pronoun is 'they', thus, in my case, it's free for the artist to draw them as either male or female, at the artist's comfort.

• Nothing really stands out of a 'stereotypical cat furry' other than what's mentioned earlier. Fur length, tail/ear size, etcetc are all dependent on the artist's style.



Whoa! Perhaps it was too long? >p<
Thankies for the opportunity, dear Raever! =UwU=♡


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

Firstly, you had me at hitkitty. > : D 



Stray Cat Terry said:


> Whoa! Perhaps it was too long? >p<



Not at all, Faline was made entirely off of a 1,500-something word document with a heck ton of visual reference imagery to help out. I think the more detail one is given, the better. But I'm a writer so...that's probably not a popular opinion.

Remember that if a character isn't chosen in this round, there could always be next time. Hence the sacrifice. ;D

This round is more or less a test to see if people like what comes out of it. Sooooo yeah, the more the merrier I'd say!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

Raever said:


> Hence the sacrifice. ;D


XDXD

Okay! Hopefully my specifications helps! 
I think I've came far enough already that you gave me a chance UwU

Again, good luck with the uh... Projekt Sona Offering(?) Ow<☆


----------



## Skittles (Apr 21, 2021)

Dare I sacrifice myself to you.. Hmm.. DARE I?! Ima have a ponder.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 21, 2021)

On account of it being mildly NSFW aaaaaaaaand I cba to censor it. I shall link you to my ref sheet on FA.

I would love if they kept the 18th century royalty aesthetic though. Since that is their thing =D 

Thanks for the chance!



Spoiler: Ref sheet












						Skittles ref by Sqizzle
					

Skittles Ref. . . art byNarikusha




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 21, 2021)

Alright! Here’s some art of her  It would be good if she was still wearing her hoodie btw
 Good luck everyone! 








						5-C724489-FFAD-4-CF9-A2-E5-FF32-AA95-E3-C7
					

Image 5-C724489-FFAD-4-CF9-A2-E5-FF32-AA95-E3-C7 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Alright! Here’s some art of her  It would be good if she was still wearing her hoodie btw
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> ...



BIRB!!! <3
Ohgod petshop flashbacks....BUT BIRB! <3


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 21, 2021)

Raever said:


> BIRB!!! <3
> Ohgod petshop flashbacks....BUT BIRB! <3


Ah, so you’re a furry of culture too  
Poor Iggy, it must’ve been complete hell to face against that mean-ass birb


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Ah, so you’re a furry of culture too
> Poor Iggy, it must’ve been complete hell to face against that mean-ass birb



Iggy a gangsta he can handle anything. >.>
But I agree, that bird was terrifying. x3


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Apr 23, 2021)

This is an awesome idea, thank you SO much for doing this!  Is it okay if I use a character of mine that isn't my sona? Just cause I don't currently have a ref sheet for my sona, aside from a really old one that I now hate. If so, I'd love to "sacrifice" my character Brandy.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2krA9bm


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2021)

spoonful-of-jam said:


> This is an awesome idea, thank you SO much for doing this!  Is it okay if I use a character of mine that isn't my sona? Just cause I don't currently have a ref sheet for my sona, aside from a really old one that I now hate. If so, I'd love to "sacrifice" my character Brandy.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2krA9bm



Characters are more than welcome, basically if you own it you can submit it.


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Apr 23, 2021)

Raever said:


> Characters are more than welcome, basically if you own it you can submit it.


Sweet!


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

*Update:* Three Artists have been chosen, and have agreed to work on the project. 
There are forty two Days until the Raffle closes. 
You can see the countdown here.


----------



## Whimsycal (May 6, 2021)

Oh if this is till going Id love to submit my Sona!


----------



## Raever (May 6, 2021)

Whimsycal said:


> Oh if this is till going Id love to submit my Sona!



Yep, it goes on until this countdown ends.
I've added your name to the list of participating members.
Thank you for your sacrifice. I love your ref sheet. <3


----------



## Whimsycal (May 6, 2021)

Raever said:


> Yep, it goes on until this countdown ends.
> I've added your name to the list of participating members.
> Thank you for your sacrifice. I love your ref sheet. <3


Dawww glad you like her!! And wuhuuu I shall wait for that countdown haha


----------



## Pomorek (May 8, 2021)

Good. I'm all about sacrifices.

_L̶̦̬̋̓o̶͖̔́t̵̤͐ş̶͝ ̸̞̰́a̶̯̔ͅṅ̵̢̕d̵̗͗͝ ̷̟͋l̴͓͎̐͐o̵̞͈̐́t̵̫͕̐s̶̫̕ ̸̗̄̀ǫ̷̞̂v̴̞̥̆͘ ̵̪̇͒s̴̝͕̃̈́ā̶̢̮̚c̶̙̜̀͊r̸̯̺̃i̴͕̪̍f̷̫̚ȉ̴͚c̸͎̳̾͠ȅ̶̝͜s̴̢̈.̷̢̈́.̵̦̯͝.̶̩̦̓_


Now, I can't decide which of my sonas would be better here - so I let you take your pick!


----------



## Raever (May 19, 2021)

*First warning:* _Less than a month left._


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

*Second warning:* _Less than ten days left.



_


----------



## Bllst (Jun 3, 2021)

I've seen this thread up for a while, and every time I see it, I think "I should submit a sona in there." Today, I finally cross that rubicon.

This is a super cool thing you're doing!

Here's Sugie, my, uh, tooth faerie. She's nice, I promise.

Refs:




More refs:








						Sugie (by Ciclobot)
					






					sta.sh


----------



## Raever (Jun 3, 2021)

Bllst said:


> I've seen this thread up for a while, and every time I see it, I think "I should submit a sona in there." Today, I finally cross that rubicon.
> 
> This is a super cool thing you're doing!
> 
> ...



Added <3
I'm already in love.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 5, 2021)

This sounds like a really interesting concept, ok I'll toss my general purpose test character into the mix.
Sort of what she normally looks like 





Reference: (SFW nude)








						Sally Ref sheet by TR273
					

Finally finished the ref sheet for Sally, She’s had the longest development time (4 years) I’ve gone back to her every time I've le ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



Sally is a Kitsune, she's older than she appears, has seen a lot so very little surprises her, has a wicked sense of humour, none violent (for the most part) unless you hurt her friends...then watch out.
Doesn't smoke, occasionally drinks, takes most social situations by storm.
Hates mayonnaise.


----------



## Raever (Jun 5, 2021)

TR273 said:


> This sounds like a really interesting concept, ok I'll toss my general purpose test character into the mix.
> Sort of what she normally looks like
> 
> View attachment 112240
> ...



Added ~ <3
A pirate fox you say...hmmm...


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you for the opportunity! Honestly, you were a great fire under my tail to get my reference sheet finished. I've been messing with it for over a year, fixing things here and there and tweaking. (Or procrastinating all together.) I'm so happy to have finished it today, just in time! Although, now I see I should have worked with the size limitations for uploading on the main site a bit better, as this smaller version is difficult to read _*sigh*_... Oh well, maybe that's a project for the next few months haha! Thank you again!


----------



## Raever (Jun 10, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Thank you for the opportunity! Honestly, you were a great fire under my tail to get my reference sheet finished. I've been messing with it for over a year, fixing things here and there and tweaking. (Or procrastinating all together.) I'm so happy to have finished it today, just in time! Although, now I see I should have worked with the size limitations for uploading on the main site a bit better, as this smaller version is difficult to read _*sigh*_... Oh well, maybe that's a project for the next few months haha! Thank you again!



Added ~ <3

I have a link on my ref submission to a much larger size for those who want to zoom in and get all those close-up views. There's no shame in uploading the "normal" sheet and then having a link to the higher quality piece for artists and art-appreciators to use. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Final Warning:* 12 hours left before this opportunity is closed!


----------



## FayeBunny (Jun 10, 2021)

I'd like to submit my sona if it isn't too late. I meant to do this a couple days ago, but I kept forgetting. ^^' This is such a nice thing to do, and seems like a win for everyone involved!


Spoiler: reference








Th gallery for more image references if necessary


----------



## Raever (Jun 10, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> I'd like to submit my sona if it isn't too late. I meant to do this a couple days ago, but I kept forgetting. ^^' This is such a nice thing to do, and seems like a win for everyone involved!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> ...



You're in time. It ends at 11:00 pm EST so there's four hours to go from here.
Added ~ <3


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 11, 2021)

*hyperventilating*

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2021)

Wait, who won? Congrats to the winners by the way.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, who won? Congrats to the winners by the way.


They haven't been announced yet. I'm just pre-congratulating them. lol


----------



## Raever (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm late in saying this since work got the best of me but the ability to apply is *now closed*. 
I'll be picking three people from the list and once the artwork is finished, the winners (with their art) will be announced here.

Thanks to all who put themselves forward. If people like what comes out of it, I may do this again sometime.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 12, 2021)

Raever said:


> Added ~ <3
> 
> I have a link on my ref submission to a much larger size for those who want to zoom in and get all those close-up views. There's no shame in uploading the "normal" sheet and then having a link to the higher quality piece for artists and art-appreciators to use.


Brilliant! Worked like a charm, thank you so much! A simple solution that I'm happy with. I was getting all huffy that I'd have to rework all my hard work! Thank you so much for that idea. 

Also, I can't wait to see the finished pieces! I love when I recognize people in art or in artist's commission examples. As silly as it may sound, it's like "Look, my friends are famous!" This was just really neat of you to do. A very special thing to share with the community. Thanks again!


----------

